# stanley hid spotlight



## sfarms1911 (Nov 23, 2009)

I read some posts about this HID spotlight that people picked up from walmart. Some of you guys talked about putting in a 4300k bulb. What does that do exactly? 

In your guys opinion would this be a good light to take spotting for deer? I need something hand held, bright, and something that is bright out to a pretty good distance. Any help would be great.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 24, 2009)

It improves the color temperature from the 6500K range rendering colors better and increasing lumen output some. This is discussed in the Stanley HID thread. 

The problem with spotting deer with HID is that they don't like to be constantly switched on and off. If the light is switched on and left there, the run-time on the Stanley is pretty short. 

I've found that the best use of HID for spotlighting is done from a vehicle with a 12V power source and a HID light that can be run from external power. If you're talking about walking around on foot spotlighting deer, your options may limted depending on what you consider to be a "pretty good distance."


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 24, 2009)

Patriot has it correct, plus the Stanley isn't built like an outdoor/service light, and would have to be babied in a less-than-ideal hunting environment. Aside from that, it would almost certainly be overkill; most any larger-reflector 35 watt HID is going to throw a hotspot about a half mile away - unless you're doing your hunting at 700 yards with a sniper rifle, you might look to a more reasonable LED thrower, like a JetBeam M1X or Fenix TK series.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 24, 2009)

I would add that I've never really run into a situation of having too much light while spotlighting from a truck. The more the better as far as I'm concerned, even if typical distances are only 50-200 yards off the road. The extra lumens really help especially when the animals aren't looking back at the light and having their eyes give them away. It's also helpful for when you're "fast spotting" and cruising down the dirt road at 25 mph just looking for obvious eye reflections. We do this just to verify if animals are in the general area or not.


----------



## gchand (Nov 24, 2009)

FYI, there is an extensive (continued) thread on this light here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230868

Welcome to CPF, sfarms1911!

George


----------



## bhuber (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, just in case you need someone to speak in simple english , (I know I do), the upgraded bulb will make it look more like a natural color rather than be kinda blue colored tint to the light it puts out. I have one completely stock, and am happy with it, you wouldn't have any problems spotting deer, granted, the run time on it is going to be less than 30 mins total. It will light up things 300 yards or better. It's not like one of those 1,000,000 candlepower spotlights (which I thought were kick butt back in the day, and still have one or 2 lying around). I really like mine. The car charger will allow you to use it while it's plugged into the cig lighter socket for as long as you want.


----------



## sfarms1911 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I'm so glad that I found this website. It's very helpful.

I want the light to spot deer from a vehicle not to hunt with or walk around. If it can be ran from the cigerette light than this will probably work good for me. I will check out the other lights as well. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 24, 2009)

sfarms1911 said:


> I want the light to spot deer from a vehicle not to hunt with or walk around.



If it's just in-car use for spotting, and not out in rain and mud for actual target illumination, the Stanley would be an excellent choice.


----------



## liteitup (Nov 24, 2009)

4300k gives a much better color rendition as said. I just got done changing mine. 

There is a reason though stanley used the the 8000k color bulb. Its a sacrifice on color, but the 8k bulb definately is instant on use, much more light on cold start up. The 4300k bulb not so much. Takes 2-3 seconds to put out some serious light. However hot restarts are fine and quick on the 4300k. Just the initial 3 seconds when you turn it on makes you wonder if its working... lol


----------



## tsmith35 (Nov 25, 2009)

Lol. My daughter saw the title of this thread ("stanley hid spotlight") and asked me, "where did he hide it?"

Okay, on topic... where do you get the different color temp bulbs?


----------



## BVH (Nov 25, 2009)

Side-by-side, both my Stanley 8000K stock HID and my Stanley modded with a 4300K bulb light off exactly the same. No lag from the 4300K light. Maybe you obtained a bulb of a lower quality or a bulb that is rated higher than 35 Watts and therefore, is being a little under driven.


----------



## liteitup (Nov 25, 2009)

it probably doesnt matter but my battery is virtually dead... so maybe it couldnt draw enough amps on startup. recharging now...

it could also just be that the 4300 has many more lumens so that the lightoff appears dim. im sure its just a generic china bulb also... so who knows about the quality.


----------



## liteitup (Nov 25, 2009)

ok so i charged the battery a bit and the start up is better now... so i may have jumped the gun on the poor startup... the battery was so low before it was shutting itself off after 8-12 seconds or so.


----------



## sfarms1911 (Nov 26, 2009)

I appreciate the feedback guys.

I broke down and bought one of the Stanley HID spotlights and you guys weren't kidding..... only had a chance to use it for a few minutes b/c obivously had to charge it up. I did shine it out my back door and down into the farm field. It's raining pretty good and foggy here but it still looked really good. I'm very happy with it so far. I can't wait to take it out tomorrow night and play with it. Can't beat it for the money. Another happy Stanley HID customer. :twothumbs


----------



## plow78 (Dec 28, 2009)

So just to clafiry, If i am using the Stanley HID for spotlighting deer in a vehicle and using the cig adapter to it, you guys think it will work fine?


----------



## bhuber (Dec 28, 2009)

Yep, it should work great. It will run off of vehicle electrical system with the cord in the outlet, and not the battery in the unit.


----------

